# Timeshare Definitions/Acronyms



## TUGBrian (May 13, 2009)

Ive updated this page today, however its still open as I have no doubt there are dozens if not hundreds of acronyms or common terms missing from this.

so here is your chance.  if you see a term or acronym is missing, post up here and ill add it!


http://www.tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_glossary.htm


----------



## happymum (May 13, 2009)

I was stumped by CMV in the past  - although that may be too specific for the list.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 13, 2009)

I dont even know that one...lol


----------



## ace2000 (May 13, 2009)

This one has always baffled me???    


ROFR = ROFL


----------



## happymum (May 13, 2009)

happymum said:


> I was stumped by CMV in the past  - although that may be too specific for the list.



Apparently it means Christmas Mountain Village.  




ace2000 said:


> This one has always baffled me???
> 
> 
> ROFR = ROFL



Right of First Refusal = Rolling on the floor laughing

I believe it implies that contrary to the intent, ROFR is not actually in the owners best interests.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 13, 2009)

There are a couple which aren't used anymore

RID is now Siver Crown

HGA isn't used for the Marriott Hotel points 

I'd delete both from the list


----------



## TUGBrian (May 13, 2009)

Bill4728 said:


> There are a couple which aren't used anymore
> 
> RID is now Siver Crown
> 
> ...




done!  thanks!


----------



## DaveNV (May 13, 2009)

Nice list.  Thanks!  (Splitting hairs:  On the Profeco line, mexico needs a capital M.)

Is there one that lists airport codes or timeshare names by common abbreviation?  I read where people travel from "YZS to WTH and stayed at LTS for a week" and I have no idea what they're talking about most of the time.   

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian (May 13, 2009)

er, im not sure there are actually any official timeshare resort name acronyms...but i guess we could make something.

as for airport codes...here are the top 100 in the US

http://www.visitingdc.com/airport-code/us-airport-code.asp


----------



## pbshareman (Aug 21, 2009)

This is an obvious one, but to real newbies it might take a while:

MF = Maintenance Fees


----------



## csalter2 (Aug 21, 2009)

*I have seen these a bit*

How about...

DRI for Diamond Resorts International

and 

MRP for Marriott Rewards Points


----------

